# HELP found an injured pigeon on my shed.



## Bettybloops (May 10, 2021)

I’ve found an injured pigeon on my shed. I put him in a box and as it’s raining I covered the box with a bin liner. I’ve made up some sugar and salt water but not sure what else to do. It’s not eating or drinking nor is it flying. He let me hold him to go in the box. Please advise.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Plse bring him inside your home. Put him in a box on soft bedding, let him sit upright and fold a blanket around him so that he stays upright. 

Do you see anything broken? A wing hanging lower than the other? Maybe the legs?

Hydrate him by dipping the tip of his beak (not over the nostriks) in a small bowl of water. Do you have birdseed? Put a small bowl filled with seeds in front of him. 

What do his droppings look like?


----------



## Bettybloops (May 10, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Plse bring him inside your home. Put him in a box on soft bedding, let him sit upright and fold a blanket around him so that he stays upright.
> 
> Do you see anything broken? A wing hanging lower than the other? Maybe the legs?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bettybloops (May 10, 2021)

I don’t have anything like birdseed but I gave it some of my dogs dried food, rice, oats. 😞 I am not able to bring him inside because I have a puppy that barks at it. He’s just uprighted himself in the box. He’s not eaten or drank anything. He allows me to strike him. I’m going to put a towel in the box. I think it’s his legs as when I came to lift him he was dragging his legs. There’s no droppings I can see


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Can you put down smaller dishes with food and water right in front of him. He won't be able to reach the food in the setup you have him in. Can't you buy just a small bag of birdseeds?

Don't you have a seperate room to put him in? He will be very vulnerable outside tonight. A cat can so easily get to him.

Are you on Facebook? There are a few groups that deal with pigeon rescue in your country. Pigeon rescue and rehabilitation. There might be a member closeby that can take him in.


----------



## Bettybloops (May 10, 2021)

Can you direct me to any groups? I put in a blanket in and cats can’t get to him. I’m frightened to touch him any more.there is a bit of rice in front of him and he has moved a bit more. 
I live in a one bedroom flat so I don’t have any high reach places to stop the dog getting to him . I have the inside of my shed but he may want to fly away.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Try the Palomacy Help Group for Pigeon and Dove rescue. They have members all over the world. Or Pigeon rescue and rehabilitation.


----------



## Bettybloops (May 10, 2021)

I posted it on my fb and someone suggested a local group. They replied but I’m not sure what they can do yet. I’m on a long shift tomorrow so I don’t want it to be locked in my shed till night. I hope they come at some point soon


----------



## Zumii (Apr 28, 2021)

Can you take the bird to the avian vet? This would be the best option. Make sure it drinks at least, have you tried putting his beak in the bowl of water (not over the nostrils!)? He needs to be rehydrated first then you need to feed him. Defrosted peas is easiest way if pigeon not eating on its own. 40-50 peas at one sitting, 3 times daily. Are there any droppings yet?


----------



## Bettybloops (May 10, 2021)

Yes I did all that but I think he’s died. The vet would not come, the wildlife ppl ignored my messages  this morning he’s not moving and his head is bowed. He looks like he’s asleep but he’s not breathing


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sounds as if he died during the night. He was probably too far gone. Most vets and rescue centres really don't care when pigeons are involved.


----------



## Bettybloops (May 10, 2021)

I know. I think if I hadn’t given him shelter he’d have gone in the wet and cold. I feel sad that these charities don’t really care. As soon as they seen my photos they didn’t want to know. It was Blyth wildlife care. I think I’ll bury him in the local park or somewhere. 😭


----------



## Bettybloops (May 10, 2021)

He’s still in upright position so I know he’s moved around last night. It seems like he ate something tho


----------



## Zumii (Apr 28, 2021)

Is he alive or dead? Any news? No avian vets in your area to take him there (if he's still alive)?


----------



## Bettybloops (May 10, 2021)

He has died  he hasn’t moved. I’m going to bury him today


----------



## Zumii (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm so sorry 😔


----------



## Bettybloops (May 10, 2021)

Zumii said:


> I'm so sorry 😔


I’m sad. He looks at peace now


----------



## Gilcano (Mar 27, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Plse bring him inside your home. Put him in a box on soft bedding, let him sit upright and fold a blanket around him so that he stays upright.
> 
> Do you see anything broken? A wing hanging lower than the other? Maybe the legs?
> 
> ...


You can give some antibiotics for human but break the pill in half n at it to the water that will help with the injury n bread just wet in milk for her to eat something not to heavy for her stomach


----------



## navamanas (Mar 17, 2016)

Bettybloops, thanks for helping the pigeon. looks like it had a back injury. From the photo it appears to have limited, to no use of its legs. It probably managed to escape a predator. Without care they rarely survive, though.

For future reference: You _*can *_touch wild pigeons. Their resting body temperature of 104 degrees F (up to 113 degrees while in flight) is inhospitable to pathogens that can thrive in our human bodies.

They cannot eat powdered foods (flours, etc) unless you *moisten them and turn them into balls*, and if you try to feed them large items, they do not have the strength in their beaks to break the food into smaller chunks.

Next time, put the pigeon into a box with a small glass prep bowl (glass is heavier - less likely to knock it over) water, add some seeds (dry, uncooked oatmeal works fine in a pinch) and close the box. Closed boxes allow for sufficient ventilation. You dog won't know what it is. Put it at the top of your book shelf and the bird will be fine. Leave it there for a good 12 hours or so before you check on it. If you don't have the means to get it to professional care, or the time to provide for its care, then giving it time to rest might just get it past that critical moment period ad it will survive, or it might die.

Believe me, My wife and I live in 200 sq ft. We have two resident pigeons, and a number of other pigeon, other wild animal patients that swing through here now and then, on top of our full time jobs (not in, or related to veterinary medicine). So it might seem overwhelming, but caring for a sick or dying animal is absolutely worth the time you invest.


----------



## Zumii (Apr 28, 2021)

Gilcano said:


> You can give some antibiotics for human but break the pill in half n at it to the water that will help with the injury n bread just wet in milk for her to eat something not to heavy for her stomach


Please, DO NOT GIVE MILK to pigeon, ever!
As it concerns medicines, most antibiotics for pigeons (and other animals) are human grade(but in very very small doses!). But, you must be very careful with doses. It's not enough just to break pill in half. Sometimes this can be too much and pigeon will die. You must weight pigeon and according to its weight you calculate the right dose.


----------



## Bettybloops (May 10, 2021)

navamanas said:


> Bettybloops, thanks for helping the pigeon. looks like it had a back injury. From the photo it appears to have limited, to no use of its legs. It probably managed to escape a predator. Without care they rarely survive, though.
> 
> For future reference: You _*can *_touch wild pigeons. Their resting body temperature of 104 degrees F (up to 113 degrees while in flight) is inhospitable to pathogens that can thrive in our human bodies.
> 
> ...


Thank you, if in future I come across this again I’ll have a better idea. My partner would not allow it in the house. He died the next day. I think you could be right about the injury as he couldn’t use his legs. His wings seemed ok as they were flapping. Just sad I couldn’t save him. I’m terrified of birds but I couldn’t let it die on my roof in that way with the rain heavily coming down on him.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

First thing to do will be to provide heat. If one doesn't have a heatpad, then a hotwaterbottle covered with a soft blanket next to him will work. After half an hour, only give liquids to hydrate him. After another hour or so, let him eat seeds. If he is not eating, then one needs to handfeed defrosted green peas. One pea at a time deep inside the beak over the tongue. For a really starved bird, only a little bit of food to start with. Feed 10 peas. When that gets digested (you will notice a change in the droppings) then one can feed more. A fledgeling will need 30 peas 3 times a day. An adult 50 peas 3 times a day. Starvation droppings will be bright green and creamy.

Also important before handfeeding is to check inside the beak and back of the throat for yellow cankergrowths.

Hope this info will help in the future.


----------



## Bettybloops (May 10, 2021)

Marina B said:


> First thing to do will be to provide heat. If one doesn't have a heatpad, then a hotwaterbottle covered with a soft blanket next to him will work. After half an hour, only give liquids to hydrate him. After another hour or so, let him eat seeds. If he is not eating, then one needs to handfeed defrosted green peas. One pea at a time deep inside the beak over the tongue. For a really starved bird, only a little bit of food to start with. Feed 10 peas. When that gets digested (you will notice a change in the droppings) then one can feed more. A fledgeling will need 30 peas 3 times a day. An adult 50 peas 3 times a day. Starvation droppings will be bright green and creamy.
> 
> Also important before handfeeding is to check inside the beak and back of the throat for yellow cankergrowths.
> 
> Hope this info will help in the future.


Yes that’s great. I’m going to conquer my fear and do that next time. I’m terrified I’ll hurt them as they look so delicate. I’ll have those things at hand for next time. I don’t even have a first aid kit and I’m a nurse !


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I know this sounds horrible, but I would much rather rescue a sick pigeon than a human!


----------



## Bettybloops (May 10, 2021)

Marina B said:


> I know this sounds horrible, but I would much rather rescue a sick pigeon than a human!


Lol 😂 I like to help all. Often times a human is troubled and it causes them to do things irrationally. Some ppl have lack of control. Most ppl just don’t care about pigeons. It’s so sad. I’m not a fan of insects and I’ve killed a few eek 😔


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Only 3 things on my list: fleas, mosquitoes and the fly. The rest is fine for me. 🤗


----------



## navamanas (Mar 17, 2016)

Bettybloops said:


> I don’t even have a first aid kit and I’m a nurse !


 That's funny, and it appears to be a nurse thing. My wife's been a RN for 22 years but I had to build our first aid kits for home and vehicles. Apparently I'm the risk manager here at home.



Bettybloops said:


> I’m terrified of birds...


It's quite natural to be apprehensive of the unfamiliar. I was also afraid of wild birds, but helping them in several unusual situations got me through that. You did a good thing by helping that pigeon. It died more comfortable than it would have otherwise. Don't beat yourself. We all take steps by doing what we know and moving forward from there.


----------

